# problem mit mysql connection



## T_Da_Man1 (10. Feb 2005)

Hi leute,
ich hab ein problem mit meiner MySQL datenbank:


```
import java.sql.*;
import java.lang.*;

public class AdminKundeData {
  private int kuid;
  private String vname;
  private String nname;
  private String email;
  private int baid;
  private String url= "jdbc:odbc:klausur";
  //private String user= "root";   //  <--------MIT DEM HAB ICH AUCH SCHON PROBIERT
  private String user= "root@localhost";
  private String pwd= "Hallo";
  private Connection con;
  
  
  public AdminKundeData() {
  	System.out.println("Rufe initDB auf");
    initDB();
    System.out.println("initDB erfolgt");
  }
  
  private void initDB() {
    try {
      
      //Load the ODBC Driver
      System.out.println("1");
      Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
      System.out.println("2");
      con = DriverManager.getConnection(url);
      System.out.println("3");
      System.out.println("Connection erfolgreich");
      System.out.println("4");
      Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
 
      }
      catch(Exception e) {
        System.out.println("Exception 1");
        try{
          con.close();
        }
        catch(Exception ex){
        System.out.println("Exception 2");
        }
     }
  }
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    AdminKundeData akd = new AdminKundeData();
  }
}
```

Also mein Programm läuft und hat bei folgender Zeile ein problem und schmeisst eine Exception:
con = DriverManager.getConnection(url);

Ich habe es auch schon mit folgendem Probiert:
con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, pwd);

funzt net. der kommt immer nur bis zu dieser Zeile und schmeisst dann die Exception.

Es ist mein erster Versuch mit einer MySQL Datenbank   
Ping localhost funktioniert auch, des heisst ja dass die Datenbank erkennt wird oder?
Es muss also theoretisch an der url, dem user oder dem Passwort liegen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus....

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## DP (10. Feb 2005)

haste mal die boardsuche bemüht? mal in den faq's hier nachgeschaut?!


----------



## T_Da_Man (10. Feb 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> haste mal die boardsuche bemüht? mal in den faq's hier nachgeschaut?!



jo such hier schon 1 Stunde lang rum, ist nicht gelogen....
Aber leider hab ich nicht jemand mit genau dem gleichen problem gefunden


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Feb 2005)

>>problem und schmeisst eine Exception:

>>und schmeisst dann die Exception. 

welche...


----------



## ronny (11. Feb 2005)

deine url ist definitiv nich in ordnung... die müsste ungefähr so aussehen:

"jdbcdbc://localhost:3306/test"

wobei test die datenbank ist... bei dir klausur??

ausserdem würde ich nen speziellen mysql treiber verwenden!

dann schauts nämlich so aus:
"jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/test"

das geht dann definitiv!

wenn du den benutzer noch angibst bei ...getConnection(....) dann ist das user ohne @localhost


----------



## ronny (11. Feb 2005)

uuups, sorry

"jdbcdbc:klausur" reicht doch aus.... 

uhm, dann liegt das problem doch woanders..


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Feb 2005)

OHA

--Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver"); 

wenn du über ODBC auf eine MySQL Datenbank zugreifen willst, musst du einen ODBC-Treiber für mysql installieren (-> google, mysql.com) und dann eine Datasource einrichten (über die Systemsteuerung)


----------

